# Davis Vantage VUE em Setubal



## miguel (27 Dez 2009 às 17:23)

Aqui ponho a minha nova estação Davis Vantage VUE localizada em Setúbal no topo do meu prédio de 9 andares...já está online  aqui: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA10

Algumas fotos:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Dez 2009 às 20:09)

Parabéns pela estação e pela instalação. Não podia estar melhor.

Pareces estar seguro de que o mastro não abana e isso é importante para que não haja falsos registos na precipitação.

Excelente upgrade, agora é ver como se porta.


----------



## Nuno (27 Dez 2009 às 20:26)

Grande Máquina Miguel, venha temporais para ela


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2009 às 20:37)

O ferro "debaixo" (o preto) não me inspira muita confiança eu ficaria com as pernas a tremer se tivesse a estação assim 

Mas, boas instalação


----------



## Lightning (27 Dez 2009 às 22:04)

Vamos lá ver se ela aguenta mais de 93 km/h...  

Parabéns pelo upgrade.


----------



## Kraliv (27 Dez 2009 às 23:18)

Miguel,
Só podia dar nisso 

Tanto tempo essa estação embalada que um dos mastros já enferrujou 



Bem...espero que que tudo corra bem com esse modelo (ainda um pouco maduro no mercado) e esperamos grandes registos aí de Setúbal.




abc



PS: As _Oregãos_ estão condenadas


----------



## vitamos (28 Dez 2009 às 11:25)

Parabéns Miguel pelo fabuloso upgrade! Parece uma nave espacial...


----------



## HotSpot (28 Dez 2009 às 12:06)

Instalação à maneira não fosse o catavento estar do avesso 

Pelos dados que vi e pelas fotos tens o catavento a apontar para Sul e deve estar para Norte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2009 às 12:15)

HotSpot disse:


> Pelos dados que vi e pelas fotos tens o catavento a apontar para Sul e deve estar para Norte.



Sim, por acaso já lho dissemos ontem, embora na altura eu tenha estranhado e não tenha dito nada, pois segundo o Miguel, nas instruções, a placa solar teria de ficar orientada para Sul.

Mas realmente já era demasiado estranho o vane estar a Sul e o RS a Norte...


----------



## HotSpot (28 Dez 2009 às 12:18)

Nem me lembrei da questão do painel solar 

De qualquer forma o vento está com um erro de 180º algo se passa...


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2009 às 17:30)

HotSpot disse:


> Nem me lembrei da questão do painel solar
> 
> De qualquer forma o vento está com um erro de 180º algo se passa...



Já está corregida a questão da orientação do vento e quando estiver um dia sem vento volto a calibrar melhor, estive lá agora no terraço e desci o ferro de suporte da estação até ficar a 1.30m do solo mais tarde subo para 1.50m e prendi melhor o ferro agora pouco oscila com as rajadas fortes, quando estiver um dia calmo volto lá acima e coloco mais duas espias e ai já fica praticamente imóvel, depois quando estiver terminado coloco as fotos...  

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2009 às 17:34)

HotSpot disse:


> Instalação à maneira não fosse o catavento estar do avesso
> 
> Pelos dados que vi e pelas fotos tens o catavento a apontar para Sul e deve estar para Norte.



O painel solar está virado para sul como diz no livro o anemometro está para Norte assim como o RS


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2009 às 17:38)

Kraliv disse:


> Miguel,
> Só podia dar nisso
> 
> Tanto tempo essa estação embalada que um dos mastros já enferrujou
> ...



hehe
O ferro é assim mesmo tem uma capa de plástico castanho até o protege mais! o ferro está bem seguro até me posso pendurar nele que não cai aquilo não sai nunca dali, se sair poderia ser a estação do topo do ferro galvanizado mas para isso teria de passar lá por cima um tornado


----------



## CSOF (28 Dez 2009 às 17:43)

Boa tard, bonita estação.
Eu também estou interessado em comprar uma outra estação, pois a minha lacrosse 3600 anda-se a portar muito mal, não confio nela. tenho andado a ver preços da davis vantage, mas são bastante caras- 750€.
essa a vue é fiável, ela parece bastante robusta, onde a compraste? pelo que vi é bastante mais barata.


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2009 às 17:57)

CSOF disse:


> Boa tard, bonita estação.
> Eu também estou interessado em comprar uma outra estação, pois a minha lacrosse 3600 anda-se a portar muito mal, não confio nela. tenho andado a ver preços da davis vantage, mas são bastante caras- 750€.
> essa a vue é fiável, ela parece bastante robusta, onde a compraste? pelo que vi é bastante mais barata.



Boas

Comprei nesta loja de Espanha (Barcelona) mas mandei vir pela net!!
http://www.nautic21.com/index.php?osCsid=ff8085907368f4fba305e32dcd0a8f9a


----------



## NunoBrito (2 Jan 2010 às 17:13)

OK, venceram! Estou oficialmente " Meteolouco "

A minha velhinha estação está-se a portar muito mal.

Por causa disso, hoje mesmo, mandei vir um brinquedo igual ao do Miguel.

Resta esperar.

Com um bocado de sorte, chega esta semana.


----------



## NunoBrito (2 Jan 2010 às 17:16)

http://www.nautic21.com/product_info.php?products_id=714


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2010 às 17:21)

NunoBrito disse:


> OK, venceram! Estou oficialmente " Meteolouco "
> 
> A minha velhinha estação está-se a portar muito mal.
> 
> ...



Parabéns boa compra verás que não te vais arrepender 

Não é preciso sorte  vai chegar sem duvida esta semana no máximo quinta feira...


----------



## NunoBrito (7 Jan 2010 às 23:37)

*Ainda vou ter de esperar mais duas semanas.
Enviaram-me hoje um mail a dizer que estão esgotadas.

Que ansioso que estou...

Menos mal, vou ter tempo de sobra para colocar a basa no telhado.*


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Abr 2012 às 21:15)

Boa Noite Miguel ( dono da Estação Davis Vantage Vue de Setubal)

Como é que fizeste para aparecer no computador da tua davis a temperatura com décimas(18,2ºC) é que na minha só aparece 18ºC, 19ºC, 20ºC........

Podes-me dizer como se faz é que eu tenho uma Davis igual á tua aqui em espinho, que veio no passado dia 12 de Março de Barcelona e precisava mesmo como por a temperatura  com virgulas.

Obrigado

Miguel


----------



## Minho (4 Abr 2012 às 00:32)

Penso que nas mesmas definições das unidades de medição também podes escolher se queres com décimas ou não.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Abr 2012 às 11:59)

Muito obrigado, quando precisar de mais alguma ajuda conto contigo e também com a ajuda dos outros.

Obrigado e Abraços

Miguel96


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2012 às 18:54)

Boa tarde

Estou com um problema na minha Davis Vantague Vue é que ao ligar a consola com o cabo USB ao computador e depois ao abrir o weather link e ao querer ver os dados meteorologicos que estão a fazer neste momento no meu computador, o weather link abre uma janela pequena a dizer Communication Error-Station Communication error. please retry.
Cá para mim deve ser de nao liga-la á muito tempo ao pc e começou a aparecer esta janela.

Alguem me pode ajudar, pois estou aflito.

Obrigado


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2012 às 19:15)

Boas

Isso já me aconteceu algumas vezes quando a tinha ligada ao pc antigo ultimamente nunca mais me aconteceu!! o que eu fazia era desligar o programa tirar o cabo usb e voltar a conectar as vezes noutra porta depois ir ao file, Wunderground setings colocar o station ID e password e clicar em test tens de tentar várias vezes


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2012 às 19:28)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Isso já me aconteceu algumas vezes quando a tinha ligada ao pc antigo ultimamente nunca mais me aconteceu!! o que eu fazia era desligar o programa tirar o cabo usb e voltar a conectar as vezes noutra porta depois ir ao file, Wunderground setings colocar o station ID e password e clicar em test tens de tentar várias vezes




Miguel agora diz que esta ligado no wunderground, mas nao aparece os dados meteorologicos nem no weather link,nem no wunderground. que se passa.
Volta a dizer Communication Error- Station communication error. Please retry
Qual será o problema...
Miguel tu que percebes disto ajuda-me.


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2012 às 20:13)

Miguel96 disse:


> Miguel agora diz que esta ligado no wunderground, mas nao aparece os dados meteorologicos nem no weather link,nem no wunderground. que se passa.
> Volta a dizer Communication Error- Station communication error. Please retry
> Qual será o problema...
> Miguel tu que percebes disto ajuda-me.



Eu percebo tanto como tu! eu quando me aconteceu fiz da maneira que disse no post anterior e tive de fazer algumas vezes seguidas até resultar mas nunca mais me aconteceu no ultimo ano e meio sem ser daquela forma não conheço outra maneira!! e também não sei qual o motivo para isso acontecer! tenta pesquisar na net sobre esse erro pode ajudar!


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2012 às 20:42)

miguel disse:


> Eu percebo tanto como tu! eu quando me aconteceu fiz da maneira que disse no post anterior e tive de fazer algumas vezes seguidas até resultar mas nunca mais me aconteceu no ultimo ano e meio sem ser daquela forma não conheço outra maneira!! e também não sei qual o motivo para isso acontecer! tenta pesquisar na net sobre esse erro pode ajudar!



ok miguel, obrigado na mesma.
Boa Noite


----------

